# Trawler Sheldon & Cruise Ship SS Canberra



## Bertha (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi does anybody know anyone that was on the Sheldon GY696 from Grimsby which was lost with all hands in 1953.Also does anyone know anybody who worked on the SS Iberia,SS Oriana or SS Canberra in the 60's and 70's.I worked on them as a butcher, regards Bertha.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Bertha,

Welcome to the site,

I was on the Canberra, did the maiden voyage in 1961, tourist winger,

Bob Sendall


----------



## Bertha (Nov 18, 2009)

*Envy*



Boseley said:


> Hello Bertha,
> 
> Welcome to the site,
> 
> ...


Hi Bob i always envied you Wingers,a great position to "pull"[=P] while us poor butchers had to suffer working away on "G" deck(MAD) !!


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Bertha. Hope you soon have replies to your query
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Worked on Iberia, but before your time.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Never got to pull as a winger. Did far better when I was a Bell Boy,

Bob Sendall


----------

